# Lexus oil leak



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Couldn't resist sharing this with you guys... and maybe get some ideas. And I am not making this up.

A co-worker has a 2007 Lexus ES 350 that developed an oil leak. She took it to the dealer and they did a TSB repair to replace the timing cover gasket. She got it home and it still leaked. They did this repair again and it still leaked. They did it a 3rd time and it still leaked.

Then they decided one of the head gaskets was leaking so they pulled the motor and replaced them. It still leaked. Then they diagnosed it as coming from the oil pan so they replaced the oil pan gasket. The work order showed that the tech drove it 8 miles and then parked it with paper underneath and noted no leaks. She drove it home 25 miles and the next morning saw that it was still leaking.

I am not making this up as I have seen the work orders. And she was only charged for the initial timing cover repair since the car was out of warranty. Everything else including loaner cars has been no charge.

I am thinking it is something silly like a PCV valve or hose that doesn't become evident until the car has been driving a good long while. The woman and apparently the Lexus service manager are at their wits ends.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My first thinking is I would go someplace else beside the Lex dealer if they can't find a simple oil leak.
Step 1 completely pressure wash the entire engine from top to bottom.
Step 2 drive
step 3 look for oil running down or dripping from something
step 4 take to a place that can spell their name for repair.
if you do this and find the leak I'm in Va Beach and I wok cheap, But I'm sure you can find a reputable mechanic up there somewhere, be it a shop or a backyard mechanic like me


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Raylo, it's probably the intake gasket, LOL. (That's an inside joke for you non F-Body types)


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL! Yes, either that or the rear main seal (another F-fody inside joke).... or on a FWD car the side main seal? ;-)



bruiser said:


> Raylo, it's probably the intake gasket, LOL. (That's an inside joke for you non F-Body types)


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be the fouglebinder


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Sorry about the hijack.

There is dye that can be added to the oil. It will fluoresce with a black light. I'd clean as much oil off as possible, add the dye, and see if the leak can be spotted. I think you can buy the stuff at Autozone, Advance, etc.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Like most Lexus owners (maybe a stereotype?) these folks are not the type to get greasy and look for the leak themselves. Nor am I in a position to help. I mostly posted this FYA as we say here at work (for your amusement). It's hard to imagine a dealer being this incompetent in finding a leak. I'll update this again when there is another attempt, hopefully successful. The lady has been driving a loaner for a total of about 6 weeks in all this. But at least it's another Lexus.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Raylo come to Va beach finding a dealer that incompetent isn't that hard, in fact its easier than finding a 711


----------

